# Adopted V - Timid and Unsociable



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, 

Sorry I might have broken forum rules and posted this in two places.

I have adopted a 7.5yo Vizsla Bitch, she had been bred from for at least the last four years and the breeder needed to retire her to make space for new breeds. She is gorgeous and her temperament seemed perfect when we first met her, and so we decided to go back and get her three weeks later. She has bonded really well with me and my wife, she has all the traits of being the traditional velcro dog, following me around when I am working from home and so on and is very affectionate when she wants to be.

We have had her now for over a week, and have walked her twice a day for on average 1.25 hours each session as we thought she would like the exercise although we weren't too sure whether the previous owner was telling the truth about how much she was exercised before. All was going well until we were playing fetch in the garden she came up lame after playing for probably a little bit too long, so the vet has prescribed anti inflammatory tablets and we are seeing the limp recede. She was at her happiest playing fetch she was certainly in her element and I think she would have played all day if I had let her.

I am so pleased that we have taken her on, and I love her to bits but I am worried about how timid she is around other people and dogs. She has been crate trained and although I don't really like her sitting in it all day even with door open she does tend to make that her first port of call if the door is open. I am guessing that she sees this as her domain and she feels safe and comfortable in there. When we are walking her she tends to skulk, she generally does not pull on the leash (we are using a slip lead as suggested in the UK for gun dogs) but her head is always down in a tracking mode and her tail is generally always between her legs, only time I see her tail up and proud is when we get back from the walk, or when she sees me after a while or when we are playing fetch.

Also when she sees other dogs she tries to run away, or hides behind me or my wife depending on who is walking her and it is the same when she comes across a man. She is also very jumpy when birds fly out of hedgerows etc although this seems to be lessening now.

What I would like to know is whether this is normal, and will she get over this timidness as she gets to know us better and used to us and her new routine. How long do you think this would normally take? Is there anything I can do to speed up the process? Should I get a behaviourist or an obedience trainer involved at this stage or wait a few weeks?

I have a feeling that she has spent most of her life in a crate and it is such a shame. She is also a little under weight so am trying to get her to put weight on, and will probably make up a load of Satin Balls for her this weekend and see how that goes.

Many thanks in advance! Great Forum!

Matt (UK)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, bless your hearts for adopting her!!

When you consider her history, her timidity and shyness are not at all surprising, really. She hasn't had a lot of experience out in the larger world. 

It might take more than a few weeks for her to gain confidence, but it sounds to me like you are doing everything right for her. After a while, you could consider a behaviorist if you don't see some gradual improvement. In the meantime, you can't go wrong with just giving her lots of love. Whenever the opportunity presents itself, set her up for success and then praise her lavishly. She will begin to feel more and more confident. Good luck with her!!

p.s. I remember seeing a Cesar Melan episode once when he was trying to help a shy male Vizsla. One of the things he did while walking with the dog was to put the handle-end of the leash beneath the dog's tail, and lift up the tail in that way... a manual assist. Oddly enough, that seemed to bolster the dog's confidence, and he started hold his tail up higher by himself. You know how they say that if you smile even when you aren't really feeling so happy, just the act of smiling will, in itself, make you feel happier! I guess the same goes for dogs and their happy tails. Well, it couldn't hurt to try it. ;D


----------

